# Big lathe pictures



## Kalai (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is some pictures of my homemade lathe that I made the big Mango bowl on.
I can turn 4 feet 8 inches, one day I will fine a Koa tree big enough to max out my lathe, this is the bigest lathe in my shop, I have a few others, i have a powermatick 35/20 and a General with a 20 inch capacity and I have a delta 12 inch and a rockwell 12 inch and a few others including a small metal lathe, it is hard to tell I like turning 
I hope you all enjoy the pictures.
Aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## phillywood (Feb 20, 2011)

Chris, you must be superman to muscle that big a slab onto the lathe that big, or what was the secret?


----------



## glycerine (Feb 20, 2011)

Supercool!


----------



## Mac (Feb 20, 2011)

phillywood said:


> Chris, you must be superman to muscle that big a slab onto the lathe that big, or what was the secret?


 
I think its called comon sense. Or even hoist, hydro.table, lots of teenage boys with good backs.


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 20, 2011)

He could take the pre-emptive approach.... go out and attach a bunch of faceplates to saplings and wait


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that thing should have a safety cage between you and that piece of wood, that thing ever comes off and heads your way it would take you right out, that is a huge piece of wood you got there! It does look like fun though I give ya that, have fun and stay safe! Thanks for shareing the photos!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 21, 2011)

Maine2Colorado said:


> Man that thing should have a safety cage between you and that piece of wood, that thing ever comes off and heads your way it would take you right out, that is a huge piece of wood you got there! It does look like fun though I give ya that, have fun and stay safe! Thanks for shareing the photos!


Tim, that's what I thought too.

Charles, from your pic. you are standing straight in the path of the blank rotation, I just pray that you should never have any accidents with those huge salbs. 
And, as Tim suggested if you were to put a cage in front of that lathe how would you go about making one?


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 21, 2011)

Now that is what dreams are all about.  Way to go Chris, just keep your escape path clear of trip hazards.
Charles


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris for posting those pics.  I don't think I even want to try something that big.  Maybe after a few more years and more experience.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## markgum (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW.  that is HUGE and I get nervous with a 9" slab on my jet 1014.
Stay safe


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!!  So when do we get a youtube video of you turning a 4' diameter trunk?:biggrin::biggrin:  

But in all seriousness, you got bigger stones than I do.  I wouldn't come near that thing when it is spinning.  (obviously I know it is not going fast, but still...)


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Besides saying WOW!!! I would like to know at what speed you are turning that big ol' chunk of wood?


----------



## greggas (Feb 21, 2011)

Kalai
thanks for sharing the pics.....bet you don't use that beast to turn your pens


----------



## sgimbel (Feb 21, 2011)

He's turning that piece of wood into a pen right now!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you ever use a powered cutter or router motor on that beast to get things down to shape, or do you gut it out with a big gouge from the start?  

James


----------



## 76winger (Feb 21, 2011)

That's HUGE! I like it.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool!  If I ever need a four and a half foot bowl, I'll book a flight to Hawaii.


----------



## kludge77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!

Bent over like that....dude, your back has to be KILLING you!  Let us know next month how it turns out!! 

As to the safety guys... given the blanks sheer weight and  size his feet are more in peril than his face. There is no why that piece would be launched... 

So. Got Steel Toed?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 26, 2011)

Chris,
When I read the first couple of lines of your post I thought you might be the guy I saw on the web a while back that uses a Chevy engine as power to his lathe... his roughing gouge was a piece of 2 inch angle iron about 6 or 8 feet long.... that is a huge bowl you're working on... or maybe a bath tub??


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

i think you need a bigger lathe


----------

